# Pics to get your juices flowing



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Misc pics from other websites: Enjoy


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Those bottom two old pics are excellent. Look at those improvised.....can I call them poles? Wow!! Top two are cool and quite inspiring....you know get those *ice juices *flowing, but those bottom two are absolutely *awe inspiring*!!!! Sheer determination! I guess then, you fished with what you had available. Of course the one has a few fish, so he obviously knew a bit of what he was doing!! Thanks for sharing those with us!!!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Here ya go...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WAIT A MINUTE! You guys need three more guys for all those "eyes" ? I figure ,1 guy took the snap-shot,& 2 more guys were getti'n beer ,for the clean-up job,,,, ok you're good!!! Nice day on the big pond guys, it's comin' ! Won't be long! ----------sonar................


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

John you come up with some of the Best pics....I too love the bottom two ..That is the good old days at it's best...The sad thing about it is there are some old pictures out there ..In an old shoe box and when the old guy passes on the kids will say what did he keep these for...And chances they will get tossed...To all you younger OGF'ers check with Dad see if he has any memories he kept on paper and post them...I love old pictures...Thank You ..Icebucket...JIM....CL....:camera:


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I want to know what he was planning on using the net for.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You guy's should appreciate you modern equipment...How is this for a shanty....JIM....CL....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That's a* fine shanty*! Don't know if it'll stop any wind or not........?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

snake69 said:


> That's a* fine shanty*! Don't know if it'll stop any wind or not........?


heres a shanty i seen on skeeter for the first ice fishing tourny..
its made out of some stiraphome and a tow strap works i guess


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> I want to know what he was planning on using the net for.


To carry his fish back home in..........Mark


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Just can't wait.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

toomuchwork said:


> Just can't wait.


What a HOG! Was that on Erie?


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes sir, and i hope January gets here with some fishable ice.


----------



## SCB502 (Oct 2, 2010)

toomuchwork said:


> Yes sir, and i hope January gets here with some fishable ice.


January? I hoping for next weekend!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep, can't remember getting out on Erie before January. Mosquito, Springfield, Mogadore, Portage Lakes and a few others in December.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

SCB502 said:


> January? I hoping for next weekend!


I highly doubt erie will be safe to fish by next weekend - but do what you like, and post pix!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Walleye Fever


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's a few more:


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

John you are driving them there...I am sure someone out here is getting yelled at by the wife,..( If's only a pic from last year , so just settle yourself down )...JIM....CL....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sunday morning rains are simply a warning for this afternoon's plummeting temps and Alberta Clipper coming in.

Actually the warm temps of yesterday and last night along with the rain will help out our ice conditions once the temps drop later today. The ice will freeze more solid and make it safer for all of us.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Sunday morning rains are simply a warning for this afternoon's plummeting temps and Alberta Clipper coming in.
> 
> Actually the warm temps of yesterday and last night along with the rain will help out our ice conditions once the temps drop later today. The ice will freeze more solid and make it safer for all of us.


At first I thought just the opposite...I thought this weather would put it in the dump that much longer....but then thought about it and saw this....you may be right....I HOPE!!......s.f.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Crappie Lover...
I like that: "It's only a picture from last year so settle down!!"


----------

